# PC to TV problems



## Findrorylater (Jul 22, 2010)

I have purchased a VGA to Y/Pr/Pb cable with intentions of using my Digital TV as a second display for my Toshiba Satellite Pro A100.

I can connect everything with no problems at all, however when I connect my laptop to the cable the screen goes black. The Digital TV shows no input at all (blue screen).

As far as I know, my video card is a Mobile Intel 945 Express Chipset Family. Does this support the Y/Pr/Pb output? If it isn't possible for the VGA to Y/Pr/Pb cable to work, my TV also supports HDMI and VGA, so i could purchase a different type of cable instead. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your laptop needs to be set to a resolution that your TV can accept. The owner's manual should list them.


----------



## johngrinde (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have a DVI or HDMI output on your computer, this is the best option. The signal stays digital the entire way through. I get the sense that you don't have either of these. As yustr said, it probably is a resolution issue. You can try a different cable, but it is always best to do the things you can do without spending money first.


----------



## Findrorylater (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I've now got a VGA to VGA cable which supports the resolution and works perfectly. The other cable I had was far too short anyway!

Thanks again!


----------

